# Best Dye Sub Paper for Epson printer



## amandalee (Feb 3, 2018)

I am just starting to get into Dye Sub and I was wanting to get some opinions on paper. I have read through some of the threads, but most were a few years old.

I will be using Cobra ink and using an Epson C88+ printer.

I want to do both clothing (Socks, small towels, and shirts) and also dog tags and license plates.

Will I use different paper? What will work best?

Thank you


----------



## l AliAs l (Jan 19, 2018)

I use Tex-print HR I believe it’s called. It works great!!! Colors are vibrant. I have an Epson and use Cobra ink as well.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I also use Tex-print for both garments and aluminum.


----------



## Tabz (Apr 9, 2015)

ive tried them all ..and nothing comes close to texprint HR


----------



## UK Jack (Aug 8, 2011)

I use sawgrass inks with True pix paper, and results are great.


----------



## owleyes (Aug 10, 2017)

I've been experimenting with TexPrint and really like it, but it doesn't have lines on the back for positioning assistance. I've been tearing the paper around the outside edges to help prevent lines, but that makes it impossible to line up properly on the press. I've been trying the Vapor Foam, and find it really cumbersome to use, along with protective paper over and under.

Are there any other papers that are as good, and have grid lines?


----------



## dazzle77 (May 29, 2012)

Hey, I have used many different types but discovered a great paper by mistake and it works great. I own a print shop and one day I got some Hammermill color copy digital 28lb paper mixed with my dyesub paper and the prints came out great. I then realized what paper is was and have been using it every since. The cost for a ream of 500 sheets is around $17.00 give it a try and you will save a small fortune over the dyesub papers. Let me know if it works for you. It really works great on the Tags I do.


----------



## Cadkathy (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm trying to find the Hammermill paper you mentioned. There is a package with a green apple the front I see online, but can't find it in the stores. Do you know if this has been repackaged with a parrot on the front and the removal of the word Digital? Thanks for any help.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

Best we've ever used was Coldenhove's JetCol High Speed -nothing comes close


----------



## Signature Series (Jun 11, 2016)

To be 100% honest - not sure it really makes much difference anymore. In the "old days" it was different to the point that you may had to even reprofile if you changed paper. Today not even close to that.

We print 90% on fabric and got multiple samples ranging from Beaver to cheapie paper from China - there was zero difference between the 4 papers we tried. If you think about it the paper is only a carrier for the ink.


----------



## JIMMY34 (Jan 20, 2010)

I've been using Epson Presentation Paper Matte 13"x19" for all my 7110's with Cobra Ink profile and ink from InkXPro and have never ever had better colors...

And the inks from Ink X Pro have never clogged my print heads...have 3 WF7110's using just the Epson paper and Andy's inks and it has been incredible...

The Epson paper you can get buy 1 get 1 at Staples...

I was in a bind, need a few sheets and grabbed this paper from Staples and haven't looked back...

Here's some pics of how good my colors are... http://facebook.com/THATWAX


----------



## Signature Series (Jun 11, 2016)

I would agree with Jimmy - paper is not anywhere near the issue is was years back. We do cut and sew for about 90% of what we do and tested paper to the point that we saw no difference in the brands. Now with that said if we were doing glass, aluminum, etc I may be more concerned but for fabric we go with what is least expensive and never seen a color shift of any kind.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

JIMMY34 said:


> I've been using Epson Presentation Paper Matte 13"x19" for all my 7110's



What's your cost? Have you found a cheaper source than Staples?


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

JIMMY34 said:


> Here's some pics of how good my colors are... http://facebook.com/THATWAX


off your site here, you have more pics
very nice simple site

are all the full color tee's/hoodies/pants all-over subs done by you?

what is your go to tee's for subbing?

thanks


----------



## JIMMY34 (Jan 20, 2010)

into the T said:


> off your site here, you have more pics
> very nice simple site
> 
> are all the full color tee's/hoodies/pants all-over subs done by you?
> ...


I only use BAW for my sublimation blanks, best sizing, CS and material I have found and have been using them for over 5 years...

For full color I use an overseas source that uses my colors and material...


----------



## Daddycreswell (Aug 8, 2016)

@JIMMY34 how do I go about getting the cobra ink profile? I also use inkxpro but find the color profile they supply to be useless. Thanks.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Daddycreswell said:


> @JIMMY34 how do I go about getting the cobra ink profile? I also use inkxpro but find the color profile they supply to be useless. Thanks.





Profiles are ink specific, not paper or printer specific. A Cobra profile on Inkxpro ink may be just as good as not using a profile at all.


If you buy ink from Cobra they will send you the profile if you ask.


----------



## zoomsub (Aug 27, 2018)

I use Epson printer, Italy J-teck sublimation inks and many kinds of papers include Korea and China and so on, these papers nearly don't have difference in fact, the only important point is your inks quality.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

zoomsub said:


> these papers nearly don't have difference



I'm now a true believer of this as well. I use to spend the extra money for Texprint High Release paper because it left less ink on the paper after pressing than cheaper papers.


But then I did side by side pressings using Texprint on one image and cheap sub paper. Identical results including after 10 washings.


----------

